# New free tegu contest!!



## VARNYARD (Sep 11, 2009)

Is everyone ready for another tegu give away contest? Thats right, TeguTalk.com and Varnyard Herps Inc. are going to give away a free tegu hatchling. The winner gets a All American tegu. The baby will be one straight out of my stock here at Varnyard Herps Inc. 

The only requirements are, is that you live in the lower 48 states and you are an active member on TeguTalk.com, if you are a younger member, please check with your parents before entering. I want them to be aware of the chance of you winning a large pet. 

Ok guys, here we go. I will judge these photos, and the very best set/picture wins an All American tegu. *No editing on this thread, editors will be disqualified without questions. *, now lets see them tegus, and good luck.

Oh one more thing, remember you can only submit three, so make them count. 

The winner gets an All American tegu baby out of of my stock!! Also the winner must pay shipping for the overnight package. 


The Contest Starts Now!! And the contest ends October 1st 12pm EST. 

Good luck everyone!!

Oh and a picture of one of the babies to get the party started.


----------



## whoru (Sep 11, 2009)

omg let me start going through my pics aww an only three i have so many lol


----------



## whoru (Sep 11, 2009)

OK HERE ARE MY 3 HOPE U ALL ENJOY..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 11, 2009)

_I'll start,..even though I'm not playing  . Just some pics to help get it started._










:rasp


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 11, 2009)

whoru, I edited your post and added the photos for you.


----------



## whoru (Sep 11, 2009)

THANKS BOBBY I DUNO HOW TO PUT THE PICS STRAIGHT ON YET


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 11, 2009)

Here's mine: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/j2x2RSjlIy3Ro270cdi0-g?authkey=Gv1sRgCPy8-NS0jNGNRQ&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/j2 ... directlink</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/n9lk1D03_aXVMwGLIGVSWA?authkey=Gv1sRgCNmDksSFxNiRnwE&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/n9 ... directlink</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uier3-zfJ5JOx8WXfyWPAA?authkey=Gv1sRgCIv8sbzpntufXQ&feat=directlink" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ui ... directlink</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## The captain (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome! this time i am not loosing!
Off to clear my sd card!


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 11, 2009)

Cool I dont want to play (I only have enough room for 1) but when i get some cool pics ill post them!


----------



## simon021 (Sep 11, 2009)

Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 11, 2009)

oh god here we go..lol.. this should be fun..time to break out the camera and start snapping some pictures.
robert


----------



## mrplatnium (Sep 11, 2009)

When do we have till to put up these pics. I cant get them up tonight.


----------



## Jefroka (Sep 12, 2009)

mrplatnium said:


> When do we have till to put up these pics. I cant get them up tonight.



Quote from Bobby "And the contest ends October 1st 12pm EST. "


...Jefroka


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome! I think I can enter but I will wait a while and see how good my pictures will have to be!


----------



## pitbulldc (Sep 12, 2009)

gotta take some new pics. way to go Bobby the All Americans look good. gotta have it.


----------



## Jer723 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here are some pics, some older and some taken today. i want an all american tegu Soooooooo bad. lol, I wish everybody else the best of luck!

What i believe is my best picture, taken of my Red, Tico, of LLL Reptile.






Kind of a Knockoff of the Zalty's Pic. But i think Tequila is almost there!






And last, I know this picture does not have the best clearity, and a random poster is in the back. but it is the first pic i took of Tico and Tequila together and it means something to me. they meet with a kiss!






once again, i hope you guys enjoy, the last picture is just sentimental. i hope you guys enjoy! And good luck! kudos to you Bobby for giving us this contest!


----------



## crox (Sep 12, 2009)

This sounds like fun!  i will enter!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good guys, keep up the great work.


----------



## kaa (Sep 13, 2009)

Am i able to try or am i too new to the forum?


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here some pics of my Gu Mila 
Hope you guys like them haha


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 13, 2009)

:fc Here's mine, as everyone probably already knows, this is " VEGETA " born from Blizard & Sugar 09. :fc 

*After a nice soaking about a month back*






*Getting some rays after a nice dinner a few weeks ago*





*Most recent pic, getting nice and think, check out those legs & tail !*





 *Gotta Love him* 
Goodluck everyone, lets see some more great pics


----------



## simon021 (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice pictures AWD!! Those Extremes are so incredible. Yours is such a great looking tegu. I'm so jealous haha


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 13, 2009)

simon021 said:


> Nice pictures AWD!! Those Extremes are so incredible. Yours is such a great looking tegu. I'm so jealous haha




:thyo Hes pretty awesome, so smart already too, if you havent already checkout the diary


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow, those babies sure are something else. I'd love to take part in this contest, but I don't think I could pass Zero off as a tegu lol. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Turbine (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey all, 

Hopefully I did this right and got all three in one post. 

Turbine


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 14, 2009)

TanMan57 said:


> Cool I dont want to play (I only have enough room for 1) but when i get some cool pics ill post them!


Nvm i just got some more room sister moved so im playin! Im working on pics now


----------



## BOOZER (Sep 14, 2009)

kaa said:


> Am i able to try or am i too new to the forum?



I'm pretty sure ALL can enter!! lot2


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Sep 14, 2009)

Here is my entry for Blender. Old pics cuz the dude is hardly ever out now.


----------



## simon021 (Sep 15, 2009)

wow that first one of blender is a really great picture!


----------



## VARNYARD (Sep 15, 2009)

As long as you are a active member here you are welcome to enter.


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Sep 15, 2009)

simon021 said:


> wow that first one of blender is a really great picture!




Thanks. So far it is my favorite. I hope Bobby thinks so to. LOL


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 15, 2009)

He may not be a tegu, but he's still pretty amazing in my eyes lol. And he is also a wonderful companion. Meet Zero.


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 15, 2009)

ok well i really want an all american so here are my 3 c'mon Xander win yourself a new friend

Here are my three


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 16, 2009)

heres our colombian Matrix with my son sleeping


----------



## Zilch (Sep 16, 2009)

Is this limited to tegu photos? I'd love to get in on this with my zoo (not to mention get back into tegus!)


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Sep 16, 2009)

Reflektr said:


> He may not be a tegu, but he's still pretty amazing in my eyes lol. And he is also a wonderful companion. Meet Zero.



Zero is a hero,,, What a great looking beardie. Almost looks like a tegu lol. I have two beardies myself. Zero looks awesome


----------



## Anthony (Sep 16, 2009)

man everyones tegus look awesome im gona wait toward the end of month since my white and black needs to shed shes got that look on her and i think her next shed is gona bring out a lot of white.... also my red might be a inch bigger by then lol hes growing and eating like a beast


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 16, 2009)

Why thank you! He does something to crack me up just about every day lol. I can 't believe how much personality they have! Blender's quite the handsome little devil too.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well it was hard to choose but I chose these three pix 









Like was said before, he's not a tegu, but I love this pic so here it is


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 20, 2009)

heres my 3 hope you like them

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/summer2009010.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 009010.jpg</a><!-- m -->


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/summer2009008.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 009008.jpg</a><!-- m -->


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/summer2009012.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 009012.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## The captain (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice tegu jake! is he a giant?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Sep 20, 2009)

thanks 
no hes just a normal but the biggest ive ever seen hes 45 inches long and growing!!!!!


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Sep 20, 2009)

very nice pics. i would post some if my tegu would ever come home... =[


----------



## White_Lotus (Sep 21, 2009)

its gonna be so hard to just choose one of my tegus to enter =( i think i'll enter my youngest Sophi i have 1 good pic of her but i'm gonna have to collect a couple more =P


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 22, 2009)

:-D HERES MINE BUT IM ONLY ENTERING 2 :-D


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are two more with my new gu


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 22, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Is everyone ready for another tegu give away contest? Thats right, TeguTalk.com and Varnyard Herps Inc. are going to give away a free tegu hatchling. The winner gets a All American tegu. The baby will be one straight out of my stock here at Varnyard Herps Inc.
> 
> The only requirements are, is that you live in the lower 48 states and you are an active member on TeguTalk.com, if you are a younger member, please check with your parents before entering. I want them to be aware of the chance of you winning a large pet.
> 
> ...



nope I didnt break the rules. Read the few people who Pm me that had questions.


----------



## AWD247 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry.. I was one of the people who PM'd you, I didnt want you getting disqualified, I misunderstood.. I thought no editing in the thread meant no photo's with edits allowed. :doh


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 22, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Sorry.. I was one of the people who PM'd you, I didnt want you getting disqualified, I misunderstood.. I thought no editing in the thread meant no photo's with edits allowed. :doh



no problem bro you got some great pics up .


----------



## dolliextc (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm not as active of a member as i could be with school and work and everything but i still want to enter. even if i dont win, they're pics you have to see. (even thought you may have seen some of these)


----------



## dolliextc (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh, i had another account on here but apparently i couldnt remember the password, and im assuming the email i used before is now flodded with junk, so i just made a new account. either way, glad to be here! :grno


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are mine:






I think you all know this one





And one from when I had gotten him






Man, I really want one of these tegus, they are awesome!


----------



## FatheadHerps (Sep 22, 2009)

Here are my pics. Hope u like them!!


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 23, 2009)

man there is some stiff competition out there. Nice looking gu's everyone.
robert


----------



## jmiles50 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's mine :roon


----------



## Richard21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are mine. Hope you guys like them and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 26, 2009)

Here are mine! I hope they're good ones!

My girl is an Argentine Black and White tegu out of Varnyard stock, with the sweetest little black nose!

What is this thing called camera? Can I taste it?





Look how pretty I am 





And lastly, on of little miss THANG giving me "the eye"





Good luck everybody!


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 26, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> And lastly, on of little miss THANG giving me "the eye"


She looks like she's in the microwave!!


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL. Its her feeding bin!


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yea. It does look like that


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 26, 2009)

It kinda does, hmm--- I just love her expression though! I don't even own a microwave, because of the radiation. When I was about 12, my mom unplugged ours, and I haven't had one since. Didn't even buy one for me and the bf when we got our appt.


----------



## honda22 (Sep 27, 2009)

here is my 3 pics

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/100_2498.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 0_2498.jpg</a><!-- m -->



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/100_2494.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 0_2494.jpg</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/feltbmxrocks81/100_2486.jpg" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j226/ ... 0_2486.jpg</a><!-- m -->


----------



## pitbulldc (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are my pics. let me know what u guys think

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2214636&l=c507d24c42&id=515209486" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... =515209486</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2214622&l=0ef0412461&id=515209486" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... =515209486</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1822709&l=5f73044110&id=515209486" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1 ... =515209486</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 27, 2009)

Did you get your tegu from Bobby.


----------



## pitbulldc (Sep 27, 2009)

I wish. Bobby has some nice looking tegu's. I got him from John Rivera in Va. not one of Bobbys but I still love him.


----------



## VenomVipe (Sep 27, 2009)

Well he lookes great with all that white.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 27, 2009)

_4 more days,.. :app .. so get those pics up. You can't win it ,... if your not in it . _


----------



## TanMan57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Cant wait! :fc


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 27, 2009)

Me either! Darn am I excited!! 

:fiwo :fiwo :fiwo


----------



## jarett_Harrison (Sep 27, 2009)

here are my pics from just before my baby passed away! Mabey I wont have to buy another!


----------



## pitbulldc (Sep 27, 2009)

Ditto that Iam very excited!!! good luck everyone


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 27, 2009)

awesome pics everyone


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 27, 2009)

Don't worry the steam cleaner on the first picture was turned off.So the tank wasn't hot any more. 







Bryan ( my boyfriend ) and Spatzi taking a nap together.






Leonidas when he was a baby


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm feeling the excitement as well! I would absolutely love to have a tegu.


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## crox (Sep 27, 2009)

Sprinkles looks like such a cute lady with the flower that fell on her head haha. 

09 roy/purdy baby! Everyones pictures look so cool so far! Goodluck everyone!














My 3


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Your pictures look so cute :-D .She is beautiful.Those pics should be in a calender  .


----------



## crox (Sep 28, 2009)

txrepgirl said:


> Your pictures look so cute :-D .She is beautiful.Those pics should be in a calender  .



Thank you so much! You are now my new bestfriend.  Sprinkles had fun destroying my housemates flowers haha. I guess she really wants a new girlfriend to pall around with.


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Your welcome  . :lol: you crack me up lol.Thank you for the kind words.Did your house mate saw the torn up plants yet :lol: ? hope you winn this contast so you can have a friend for Sprinkles  .It's OK if I don't win.I'm already blessed with a All American hybrid Tegu.I still wanted to post some pics.I'm going to get another one from Bobby soon anyway. 

GOOD LUCK TO YOU :fc buddy :lol:


----------



## crox (Sep 28, 2009)

haha Yeah he was there 'tegu spotting'. I had to make sure she didnt hurt herself or runaway. I was scared taking her outside for the first time, but i wanted natural sunlight. I hope i win too! I don't have the cash to buy one at full price...


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

You are very lucky that she didn't take off.I had ( still have ) all of my Tegus on a reptile leash or dog harness so they don't take off and I'm glad that I do.There were times they took off but didn't go far because the leash lol.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 28, 2009)

whooooo much stiffer competition now, than the last contest in July.

There are 25 different members vying for a new tegu in this one. I just went through the thread and counted! 

That's A LOT of pictures to go through! Three more days!


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't count my pictures.I want someone else to have a chance to win one since I already have one.I just wanted to see if I could off.


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, those are some good shots Crox. What part of MO are you from?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 28, 2009)

txrepgirl said:


> Don't count my pictures.I want someone else to have a chance to win one since I already have one.I just wanted to see if I could off.



_X2,...I just wanted to help get it started :-D .
_


Meg90 said:


> whooooo much stiffer competition now, than the last contest in July.
> 
> There are 25 different members vying for a new tegu in this one. I just went through the thread and counted!
> 
> That's A LOT of pictures to go through! Three more days!



_ It's totally understandable,..this time the stakes are higher, they're playing to win something that has never been done before, right now they're one of a kind. And the lucky winner practically gets it for free :mrgreen: .
_


----------



## crox (Sep 28, 2009)

Reflektr said:


> Wow, those are some good shots Crox. What part of MO are you from?



Thanks so much! I had a good model to work with. 

I live in Ballwin Missouri . Pretty close to the middle. Maybe 45 mins from the arch.


----------



## Reflektr (Sep 28, 2009)

No prob. I would certainly say so :mrgreen: Ballwin eh? Why I ask is because we have a place in Camdenton, and the shot in your avatar almost looks like it was taken at Ha Ha Tonka State Park.


----------



## kelss184 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi is it too late to enter the contest?


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 28, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Is everyone ready for another tegu give away contest? Thats right, TeguTalk.com and Varnyard Herps Inc. are going to give away a free tegu hatchling. The winner gets a All American tegu. The baby will be one straight out of my stock here at Varnyard Herps Inc.
> 
> The only requirements are, is that you live in the lower 48 states and you are an active member on TeguTalk.com, if you are a younger member, please check with your parents before entering. I want them to be aware of the chance of you winning a large pet.
> 
> ...



the rules


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 28, 2009)

FYI, my black and white pic was taken with the camera that way. I hope that's not considered editing.


----------



## The captain (Sep 28, 2009)

Does he mean no photo editing? or no thread editing?


----------



## PuffDragon (Sep 28, 2009)

The captain said:


> Does he mean no photo editing? or no thread editing?



I don't know lol! :doh


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 28, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> The captain said:
> 
> 
> > Does he mean no photo editing? or no thread editing?
> ...



I dont know either lol just have fun puff dragon awesome pics bro


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 28, 2009)

I took it to mean you can't post your photos, and then come back the next day, and edit the thread, because you took a photo you liked better. No editing to make sure that once the entries go in, they are not changed.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 28, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> I took it to mean you can't post your photos, and then come back the next day, and edit the thread, because you took a photo you liked better. No editing to make sure that once the entries go in, they are not changed.



agree thats what i said to someone. no editing your post .


----------



## jd61285 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is my '08 Ice and Hail giant, Xerxes. My wife calls him my princess.


----------



## whoru (Sep 29, 2009)

nice pics i like this last one


----------



## The captain (Sep 29, 2009)

Found time to take some pics today. 
Here are my submissions of Ms. Bean-o-beansley! 













Good luck all! May the best pic win! :fc 
-Sam


----------



## The captain (Sep 29, 2009)

Btw, nice pics jd , our tegus might be brother and sister! I don't know which of bobby's tegus my giant came from, but she was an '08 as well.


----------



## kaa (Sep 29, 2009)

Not the best


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 29, 2009)

Captain--AWESOME Sully! He's beautiful! No pyramiding at all! Great job! Are you a member of tortoiseforum.org? You should join! I'm over there as well (same username) I'd love to see some more of your tort. I know there are tons of people over there that would like to ohh and ahh over him as well!


----------



## White_Lotus (Sep 29, 2009)

well..here's my entry >.< *crosses fingers*







yes my tegu smiles =)





Good Morning. where's my food -.- ?


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Thecaptain.I love the pictures you posted.They are very cute and they look like they were taken in a studio.Good luck :fc .


----------



## The captain (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks meg and repgirl! The pics were me trying to make the most out of my cheapo 5 mp cam. I am in a photoclass now so I am learning it's mostly about the operator and not the camera! I hope bobby likes the pics too I would love an all American tegu.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Sep 30, 2009)

awesome pics so far guys


----------



## whoru (Sep 30, 2009)

i think all the pics are great cant wait to find out who wins good luck to all


----------



## Dvdh1 (Sep 30, 2009)

There's definitely some stiff compitition!


----------



## chris allen (Sep 30, 2009)

Heres a few from me. I wish my female wasn't in shed, I would have loved to enter her with a full body shot, but what can you do? She is pictured first!


----------



## The captain (Sep 30, 2009)

Blinded by the WHITE!


----------



## chelvis (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I thought why not enter... here are my submissions:


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Jefroka (Sep 30, 2009)

Love the last pic Anthony!


...Jefroka


----------



## The captain (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent red anthony! Is he varnyard?


----------



## Anthony (Sep 30, 2009)

yes hes a red from varnyard kind of a last minute purchase.... his personality seems to be not like a typical red hes not shy at all hes very outgoing and let me hold em from the first day he just walks a lot he dont really sit still.... me and gf named him REPTAR.... pronounced like its spelled lol its after the dinosaur in the cartoon rug rats.... the black and white is also a varnyard named maxzilla shes awesome too much more laid back....


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 30, 2009)

How long does it take to judge the contest usually? I am on PINS AND NEEDLES already!


----------



## The captain (Sep 30, 2009)

AH! i knew when bobby said he was only breeding one pair of reds, they were gonna be killer babies. I should have got one. Hopefully i will have a hybrid tho! lol


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 30, 2009)

well here is my entry fluffy :grno :fc 

robert


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 1, 2009)

_Since the Contest ends today, does that make today the last day to get pics in? Or yesterday was the last day to get pics in and the decision making starts today? :chin Or both today is the last day to get pics in and the decision making starts.

I'm thinking its both,...today :mrgreen: ._


----------



## simon021 (Oct 1, 2009)

the contest ends today at Noon. I would take it as you can enter pictures until noon today


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 1, 2009)

contest ended good luck all ..


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Oct 1, 2009)

when will we know when someone wins?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 1, 2009)

_Let the judging begin! Who will be the lucky one :app good luck everyone :woot. Who ever it is,..you won't :grno be disappointed and if for some reason you are :crazy ,....my door is always open  . _


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck everyone!
robert


----------



## dolliextc (Oct 1, 2009)

my 3














:-D


----------



## dolliextc (Oct 1, 2009)

might have been too late i guess. (it's 1:40 pm...unless he meant 12 am and he's looking tomorrow.) :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 1, 2009)

Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 1, 2009)

_The third one reminds me of that commercial where the cat sneezes and a lot of its hair blows off. :-D _


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 1, 2009)

However, there can be only one winner. This was very hard as there were so many awesome pictures. Thanks everyone for sharing your pictures with us. You all have some very nice tegus. 

Well, here is the winner:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats Crox, please contact me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> and we will work out the shipping.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 1, 2009)

_CONRATULATION CROX!! :mrgreen: that was one of my favs also :-D :fiwo :fiwo _


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 1, 2009)

awesome pic crox congrats good choice bobby


----------



## AWD247 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats Crox and Sprinkles, !!
Great pic.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 1, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## The captain (Oct 1, 2009)

Sigh...

congrats.


----------



## whoru (Oct 1, 2009)

comgrats those where some awsome pics


----------



## crox (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! WOW! I'm in the middle of calling everyone i know! Thanks Bobby! ME and Sprinkles are celebrating! ( she got a hopper ) I will email you right away, thanks again!!! *huge smile* 

... i wish everyone could have won.


----------



## simon021 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!! Awesome pictures!


----------



## Jer723 (Oct 1, 2009)

man Sam you always come soooo close. Thats ok you have a great tegu. Congrats crox, i knew i would lose as soon as, sam and you posted pics


----------



## The captain (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha thanks man, ill keep playing but i have a feeling im not gonna win anytime soon. 

Again, congrats crox.


----------



## crox (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks friends!

I feel extremely proud, what a great day this has been so far.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!! That was one of my favorites also


----------



## chris allen (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Reflektr (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats to you and your new 'gu! Everyone had some good shots. I still plan on buying a tegu eventually, and it's not much of a mystery who it will be coming from lol. As they say, ya can't win if ya don't play!


----------



## Jefroka (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations Crox!


...Jefroka


----------



## Turbine (Oct 1, 2009)

CONGRATS, CROX!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats crox and sprinkles :-D  .Now we are not just budds we are also family now since you will be getting the brother or sister off my Venus  .Welcome to the family.Can't wait to see some pics.

Sam.Even if you didn't win a all american Tegu you are still a winner in my eyes.Those are some great pics you took.


----------



## crox (Oct 1, 2009)

Glad to be part of the family!

Bobby i got your email and ill send the shipping cost through paypal tomorrow night. 

Im so happy!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn, wish I won but I'm glad I made one of the favorites! Congrats crox-inator!


----------



## Meg90 (Oct 2, 2009)

Congrats! I really have my heart set on a red next anywayyyys! You hadsome cute pictures! Make sure you frame the pic that won and hang it on the wall! Its a beaut!


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Oct 2, 2009)

Crox....You Jerk!!! I hate you! Only cuz I am jealous though. LOL Congrats. You are so lucky. I knew I should entered a pic of my pet rock.







It would have won for sure. 
:app 
:cheers


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Oct 3, 2009)

Two Bananas Marinade said:


> Crox....You Jerk!!! I hate you! Only cuz I am jealous though. LOL Congrats. You are so lucky. I knew I should entered a pic of my pet rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol like your pet rock bro


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey crox.Can you please post some pictures off your new baby.I can't wait to see some.Thanks.


----------



## crox (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah, ill do my best to get some tomorrow. She already went to sleep. Shes super skittish and afraid of me still, but ill see what i can do!  She slept the entire day yesterday.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks.Now I don't feel so bad that my Venus wants to sleep for a few days straight.I do wish she would eat more.


----------



## crox (Oct 11, 2009)

my b&w will go days without eating, i cant wait till its summertime.


----------



## txrepgirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Same with my other Tegus but I'm just so worried about Venus because she is still so small.


----------



## wyattroa (Oct 11, 2009)

my gu is still coming out each day. She just finished another shed. But she comes out around 11-1130 and is back in by 230. she is only eating every other day now. Right now i just keep my hand in the tank and take her out for a little bit. Still trying to make her a puppy.. but the girl is putting up a fight..lol
robert


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Oct 11, 2009)

wyattroa said:


> Right now i just keep my hand in the tank and take her out for a little bit. Still trying to make her a puppy.. but the girl is putting up a fight..lol
> robert



_ :lol: Ditto,...Tricky still comes out and eats everyday, I expected a challenge from the AA's and I'm getting it. 

The little nut bit me 3 times while trying to get him out the other day. As long as he gets it out of his system now while he's little,..I don't mind  . He's not doing push ups when ever I'm close to his enclosure now so I guess we're making some progress._


----------

